# Esta mañana me encuentro con estos dos especimenes



## ULTRAPACO (6 Jun 2022)

comentario mio: ¡¡¡¡ madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil ¡¡¡¡


*ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
haber si asi nos obligan a gastar menos , que nos hemos acostumbrado a la buena vida y no puede ser , hay que viajar menos.*

yo - Pues bien que Sanchez ha cogido el Falcon 5 veces para ir a Davos y hacer el ridiculo.

*El gobierno no tiene culpa , esto viene de la guerra.*

Me callo veo que es sociata y no se le puede discutir su esquizofrenia sanchista.



*ESPECIMEN 2: Currito gasolinero que va de contertulio:

Tendriamos que ir todos en bicicleta , no podemos permitirnos gastar tanto hay que poner el combustible muy caro para que la gente ahorre.*

yo- Pero en china , india y en USA bien que despilfarran , solo nos toca a los Europeos. *( mientras pensando PARA MI "este tio es subnormal no ve que se iria al paro")*

yo- El gobierno podria bajar impuestos

*El gobierno no puede hacer nada .Esto es global es por el cambio climatico, si no nos iremos todos a la mierda*

Yo-Bueno es que yo creo que lo del cambio climatico es un cuento , arranco y me voy



EN FIN SEÑORES ESTO ES LO QUE HAY , no me den ningun oscar ni llamen a spielberg porque esto es lo que realmente me ha pasado esta mañana


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



¿Un militar chusquero socialista? Jajaja, eso sí que es ciencia ficción.


----------



## belenus (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (6 Jun 2022)

Discurso de los mass media que ha penetrado en cada cm de su alma.
Es increible el poder de los medios. Absolutamente sorprendente.
0 capacidad de crítica, de analísis y aunque uno no sea experto ni siquiera se plantean cuestionarse ni una coma del discurso que les han programado a fuego.

Decepcionante.


----------



## remosinganas (6 Jun 2022)

yo te creo hermano, ya puse hace poco un comentario entre dos pellejos en la barra de un bar (nunca mejor dicho)
resumen de la conversacion de besugos: "la curpa es de putin "
no busquemos mas, es lo que hay la TV los adoctrina convenientemente..


----------



## belenus (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## BART2022 (6 Jun 2022)

No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.... Ya les llegará su S. Martín


----------



## Dj Puesto (6 Jun 2022)

Typical infraseres españoles, ya tienen el cerebro totalmente lavado, la gente ya ha asumido perfectamente que debe ser pobre. Me hace gracia del 1º la típica mentalidad de boomer. "Ahora que ya no soy joven hay que prohibir las cosas de jóvenes porque molestan a los viejos como yo"


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

no, no hay aliens 8/10


----------



## aurariola (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



lo que diga la tele , siempre lo que diga la tele............
si el gobierno consiguio que la gente se quedara arrestada en casa aplaudiendo alegremente a las 8 mientras lo perros tenian derecho a pasear por la calle , pueden conseguir cualquier cosa......


----------



## poppom (6 Jun 2022)

Aplaudían a las 20. Confirmado.
Van a meternos lo de comer bichos e ir en bicicleta sin necesidad de vaselina.
Si lo del encierro y la invasión ha entrado, lo otro será pan comido


----------



## oldesnake (6 Jun 2022)

Dile que se ponga la cuarta dosis, que es por el bien común.


----------



## PIA (6 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no, no hay aliens 8/10



Ni mujeras


----------



## Furymundo (6 Jun 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Ni mujeras



las mujeras en España son los padres.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Typical infraseres españoles, ya tienen el cerebro totalmente lavado, la gente ya ha asumido perfectamente que debe ser pobre. Me hace gracia del 1º la típica mentalidad de boomer. "Ahora que ya no soy joven hay que prohibir las cosas de jóvenes porque molestan a los viejos como yo"




Y las que no le molestan o le gustan debe pagarlas otro.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 Jun 2022)

poppom dijo:


> Aplaudían a las 20. Confirmado.
> Van a meternos lo de comer bichos e ir en bicicleta sin necesidad de vaselina.
> Si lo del encierro y la invasión ha entrado, lo otro será pan saltamontes comido




Te lo he mejorado acorde a la nueva normalidad.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Un militar chusquero socialista? Jajaja, eso sí que es ciencia ficción.



los hay y muchos


----------



## aventurero artritico (6 Jun 2022)

habría que reducir el gasto político un 50% que se vayan debajo de un puente y bajar impuestos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (6 Jun 2022)

NPCs at gas station


----------



## Euron G. (6 Jun 2022)

Viendo la cantidad de retrasados mentales que van solos en el coche con mascarilla, pues es una simple muestra más de la subnormalidad patria.

Espeluznante.


----------



## kabeljau (6 Jun 2022)

Hoy, sobre las 8:20 más o menos, y cosa muy rara en mi, puse el televisor para ver el canal cocina y del 80 en que estaba me lo han pasado al 90.Bien, pasando canales llego al Caná Sú (Andalucía), con un callo con gafas gordas dando las noticias de pie, llegan los actos de campaña electoral y primero la mafia de los EREs con mucho tiempo de emisión y el psicópata dando besos, mucha gente bajo un toldo, unos 70, no más. Luego el PP, en el capo y a la sombra de un pino, 7 u 8 eran. Luego los de la hoz y el Martini, puños en alto, unos 30 o 40. Por último, VOX, primeros planos de Abascal, tres o cuatro banderas de España, y hasta luego Lucas.
La locutora igual que la peli antigua de Belfegor.
Fea y con traje pantalón completo. Belfegor.


----------



## Blackest (6 Jun 2022)

La gente es subnormal y oye campamas sin saber donde, como hay una guerra y como las guerras son malas pueh entonces por eso el combustible está mas caro y chimpum.

Esa es la logoca del NPC




Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Discurso de los mass media que ha penetrado en cada cm de su alma.
> Es increible el poder de los medios. Absolutamente sorprendente.
> 0 capacidad de crítica, de analísis y aunque uno no sea experto ni siquiera se plantean cuestionarse ni una coma del discurso que les han programado a fuego.
> 
> Decepcionante.



Comedoritoa Juan Ramon Rallo dice que no, que la gente es muy reflexiva y que si les mass mierda les miemte la gente va a ver la mentira y que tu desde tu puta casa vas a poder plantarles cara y desmontar sus mentiras.

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berrón (6 Jun 2022)

En 2006 el precio del barril estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la gasolina casi a mitad de precio, aquí alguien está haciendo su agosto.

Edito: el precio del barril hoy está más bajo que hace 15 años y que hace 5 años y el precio de la gasolina y Gasoil eshoy en día casi el doble de precio. Algo huele a podrido en todo esto.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Ya no vale la pena ni escuchar las conversaciones mundanas de la gente en la calle.

Te puedes dar cuenta que hay socialismo para rato en este país. La de conversaciones de subnormales diciendo subnormalidades que se oyen.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...




joder macho, a mi me paso exactamente lo mismo que a ti, solo por en medio de la conversacion vi parar en el surtidor de al lado a amber heard, la tia va y se baja las bragas, se encarama al surtidor como si fuera un mono araña y va y se pone a cagar encima del surtidor

y todos flipando, sobre todo el alien que tenia detras esperando para poner gasolina al ovni, que no se lo podia creer


----------



## Antiglobalismo (6 Jun 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> La gente es subnormal y oye campamas sin saber donde, como hay una guerra y como las guerras son malas pueh entonces por eso el combustible está mas caro y chimpum.
> 
> Esa es la logoca del NPC
> 
> ...



Rallo dice que hay que traer un millón de moronegros.

Otro tarado más. Empezó bien y ha acabado chupándose la polla a si mismo y diciendo soplapolleces para parecer el más liberal de todos.


----------



## Decipher (6 Jun 2022)

Preguntales si llevan una estampita de Santa Greta para protegerles del cambio climático.


----------



## Domm (6 Jun 2022)

Solo los comunistas descerebrados pueden ser tan supinamente imbéciles. Cualquier persona normal con un mínimo de materia gris se preocupa por su bolsillo y se pregunta, con racional sentido común, en qué demonios se invierte (y recalco el verbo invertir, no gastar) su dinero tan difícilmente conseguido.

Ah, pero es que si los rojos viven de las paguitas. De estirar la mano y mendigar sin atisbo de dignidad humana ni orgullo viril. Comunistas, negros, musulmanes, feministas, maricones, toda esa ralea de escoria social viven de la mendicidad y no tienen ni idea de lo que es ganar el dinero con esfuerzo, con el sudor de la frente como dice el Buen Libro.


----------



## Dreyfus (6 Jun 2022)

Supongo que la docilidad va por zonas de España. En Galicia es BRUTAL, por ejemplo, véase Feijoo y sus medidas anti-covid y la gente pidiendo más dureza aún. Y la popularidad de Feijoo se dispara.

A mí me cuesta creer que un currito medio se crea los cuentos de Greta, salvo que sea podemita, pero es que entonces, apaga y vámonos.


----------



## noseyo (6 Jun 2022)

Soy yo y le pongo la gasolina por encima y enciendo el mechero


----------



## John Smmith (6 Jun 2022)

La manchita roja es Ucrania. Hay que ser muy lerdo para creer que esta crisis viene porqué Ucrania esta en guerra. 

Pero ese es el nivel del votante medio (medio subnormal) en fin, dios danos paciencia!! Hemos de convivir con lo que nos ha tocado.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Y esta gente vota... España no tiene arreglo.


----------



## aron01 (6 Jun 2022)

Joder, un ex-militar y un gasolinero. Si son las personas más "cercanas" de poder entender la situación, imaginaos casi 47 millones de ignorantes. Aplaudir a las 20h en el balcón.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Jun 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> Discurso de los mass media que ha penetrado en cada cm de su alma.
> Es increible el poder de los medios. Absolutamente sorprendente.
> 0 capacidad de crítica, de analísis y aunque uno no sea experto ni siquiera se plantean cuestionarse ni una coma del discurso que les han programado a fuego.
> 
> Decepcionante.



Lo triste es que los medios nunca van a ser críticos porque su supervivencia depende del dinero que les da el gobierno.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (6 Jun 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> joder macho, a mi me paso exactamente lo mismo que a ti, solo por en medio de la conversacion vi parar en el surtidor de al lado a amber heard, la tia va y se baja las bragas, se encarama al surtidor como si fuera un mono araña y va y se pone a cagar encima del surtidor
> 
> y todos flipando, sobre todo el alien que tenia detras esperando para poner gasolina al ovni, que no se lo podia creer



SI me conocieras un poco que ya llevo unos años sabrias que no troleo, no suelo abrir hilos invent. Esto me ha pasado esta mañana y me ha encabronado bastante como para venir aqui y contarlo


----------



## aron01 (6 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081552
> 
> 
> La manchita roja es Ucrania. Hay que ser muy lerdo para creer que esta crisis viene porqué Ucrania esta en guerra.
> ...



Por supuesto, no tiene nada que ver con lo que está pasando por ahí.









El enorme atasco en el puerto de Shanghái por el confinamiento y sus consecuencias para América Latina y el mundo - BBC News Mundo


Los expertos están preocupados de que las exportaciones desde el puerto de Shanghái se vean afectadas y del impacto inflacionario en el mundo




www.bbc.com





https://www.rfi.fr/es/asia-pacifico...cén-de-contenedores-deja-al-menos-38-victimas








Crisis de fertilizantes: ¿cuál es su origen y qué sucedería en los próximos meses?


El gobierno enfrenta este momento crítico para la agricultura sin ministro de Desarrollo Agrario y Riego.




www.infobae.com













La crisis de microchips se quedará "hasta bien entrado 2022", advierten proveedores y fabricantes


2022 se ha tomado como un año de transición entre el impacto que ha supuesto la crisis de semiconductores y una relativa vuelta a la normalidad, aunque los...




www.motorpasion.com




.









Biden en su gira en Asia: EE. UU. defenderá a Taiwán si China intenta una invasión


En una de las declaraciones de apoyo más contundentes de Estados Unidos a Taiwán, el presidente Joe Biden afirmó este 23 de mayo que su país está dispuesto a defender militarmente a la isla, en caso…




www.france24.com





Y muchas cosas más.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



En eso han convertido a la sociedad española a base de tanta telemierda y tertuliano. 
El langosto un hdlgp egoísta cateto como toda esa generación. 
El remero un imbécil de manual cavando su tumba porque es incapaz de relacionar causa efecto. 
Ojalá se pudran los dos.


----------



## Menchi (6 Jun 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Typical infraseres españoles, ya tienen el cerebro totalmente lavado, *la gente ya ha asumido perfectamente que debe ser pobre.*



Esto que dices y que remarco me llama especialmente la atención.

He notado en muchísima gente una tendencia a asociar ser bueno o malo dependiendo de la cantidad de dinero que supuestamente se tenga.

En general un pobre es un ser de luz incapaz de todo mal y que siempre actúa con el corazón, sólo el hecho de no tener dinero hace que no sea feliz o que tenga que hacer cosas que no le gusta. Todos se consideran que no tienen el suficiente dinero por lo tanto son pobres y como son pobres son buena gente.

Sin embargo, alguien con dinero por lo general se percibe como alguien pérfido, que ha conseguido el dinero engañando a la gente, además es más malo aún porque teniendo dinero no da más dinero para ayudar a causas buenas como traer más extranjeros a España o regalarlo para las fiestas del pueblo. A muchos se les llama pijos despectivamente, alguien que por ser de buena familia y no tener conocimientos de prensa amarilla, ya se le desprecia por creerse mejor que los demás.

Con una programación mental así, ¿cómo va a sertirse la gente bien cuando tenga a algo de dinero ahorrado? Si para ellos el dinero es para gente perversa y malvada, que cuanto más dinero más se corromple, entonces como ellos son buenos harán alguna estupidez o lo fundirán en alguna cosa para seguir estando a una o dos nóminas de indigencia. Todo para poder seguir manteniendo ese pensamiento dual en su cabeza pobre-bueno/rico-malo.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Y asi cientos y cientos de personas en este pais, y que le vamos a hacer respuesta comun


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Me creo su historia porque me encuentro idiotas así todos los días.....el español medio NO da.mas de sí. 
Aquí solo hay ya dos soluciones para la supervivencia:
-Guerra 
- Emigración sin mirar atrás


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Un militar chusquero socialista? Jajaja, eso sí que es ciencia ficción.



Los hay conozco un viejo jubilado ex policía nacional, más rojo q la pasionaria.
Ese es el nivel de este país


----------



## Baltasar G thang (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SI me conocieras un poco que ya llevo unos años sabrias que no troleo, no suelo abrir hilos invent. Esto me ha pasado esta mañana y me ha encabronado bastante como para venir aqui y contarlo









yo tampoco troleaba, y encima esta mañana mi perro ha pisao una abeja


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Jun 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Esto que dices y que remarco me llama especialmente la atención.
> 
> He notado en muchísima gente una tendencia a asociar ser bueno o malo dependiendo de la cantidad de dinero que supuestamente se tenga.
> 
> ...



Le resumo la.parrafada en una palabra q describe el mal que desde décadas azota a España: envidia


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (6 Jun 2022)

A mí no me mires. Yo voto a VOX.

Si viviera en Madrid tendría dudas pero como no es así....


----------



## Rextor88 (6 Jun 2022)

Mis suegros son de ese estilo, sociatas con cero neuronas...


----------



## ShellShock (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Hay subnormales que han nacido para que las élites extractivas los revienten. Yo me alegro cuando ese tipo de imbéciles son los primeros en caer en la miseria y en pasar hambre cuando viene una crisis gorda. Lo mejor es que se mueran sin dejar descendencia con esos genes defectuosos que llevan.


----------



## ShellShock (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> SI me conocieras un poco que ya llevo unos años sabrias que no troleo, no suelo abrir hilos invent. Esto me ha pasado esta mañana y me ha encabronado bastante como para venir aqui y contarlo



¿Eres murciano y estás encabronao? Bueno, bueno, no hace falta que reconozcas nada por aquí, puede ser por privado.

Ánimo, español de bien.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (6 Jun 2022)

Son hamsters encerrados en una jaula mental.

Carne de secta y de cañón.


----------



## Jotagb (6 Jun 2022)

La TV les educa a decir tonterías.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (6 Jun 2022)

y ASÍ EL 99% DE LA GENTE

El problema no es que si socialismo o no socialismo, el problema es la inmensa masa subnormal incapaz de ser crítica con el sistema y tragándose las mentiras y tergiversaciones y medias verdades de los media, NO LES DA


----------



## Ballenero37 (6 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> En 2006 el precio del barril estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la gasolina casi a mitad de precio, aquí alguien está haciendo su agosto.
> 
> Edito: el precio del barril hoy está más bajo que hace 15 años y que hace 5 años y el precio de la gasolina y Gasoil eshoy en día casi el doble de precio. Algo huele a podrido en todo esto.



Nos estrujan todo lo que pueden y aun quieren mas.


----------



## Cicciolino (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Historias imaginarias de VLTRAPAQVITA volviendo a casa en patinete eléctrico después de hacer la calle: hasta en sus himbents se relaciona únicamente con la escoria remera deleznable.


----------



## fayser (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero*
> 
> Me callo veo que es sociata y no se le puede discutir su esquizofrenia sanchista.



La mayoría de la gente desconoce que la mayor parte de los militares son socialistas.

Ningún gobierno les ha tratado mejor que los socialistas. Donde el PP les congelaba el sueldo, el PSOE se lo subía. Donde el PP les enviaba a guerras, el PSOE les sacaba de ellas. Y así llevamos más de veinte años, los viejos fachas ya se jubilaron y los nuevos son sociatas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero
> ...



Mi padre se está volviendo socialista pro vacunas, el otro día ha defendido a ZP, me he quedado pilladisimo porque mi familia es muy facha por ambas partes, eran todos franquistas y nacionales.

Lo que hace la puta televisión, ahora ya no hay ni verano, es el cambio climático.

Tenemos socialismo para siempre me parece.


----------



## Coln (6 Jun 2022)

Te faltan aliens, pero la verdad es que lo del militar chusquero sociata te lo has currado, casi se podría decir que al estar acostumbrado a las penurias le parece bien todo lo que pasa porque estamos demasiado bien consentidos.


----------



## Coln (6 Jun 2022)

Te faltan aliens, pero la verdad es que lo del militar chusquero sociata te lo has currado, casi se podría decir que al estar acostumbrado a las penurias le parece bien todo lo que pasa porque estamos demasiado bien consentidos.


----------



## MrDanger (6 Jun 2022)

Me lo creo. El 90% de nuestros compatriotas tienen el encefalograma plano. 0 análisis, 0 crítica y si alguien se sale del guión: facha, Franco, pantano, turboderecha...

La TV es palabra de Dios.


----------



## César92 (6 Jun 2022)

¿Un céntimo en Irán?


----------



## César92 (6 Jun 2022)

Irán precios de la gasolina, 05-dic-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com


Irán: Hemos utilizado los datos históricos sobre los precios de la gasolina en el país. Los datos se actualizan con los valores actuales de las tasas de cambio y los precios internacionales del petróleo. En base a estas estimaciones, el precio de la gasolina es de (U.S. Dollar). Para...




es.globalpetrolprices.com





Lo encontré, más o menos cómo has dicho.

No está mal, puedes usar una burra hasta para minar BTC que te saldrá rentable ajajajaj


----------



## Chocochomocho (6 Jun 2022)

Pero sigue con la langosta sociata hombre, te hace la semana los argumentos que sacan, ni la mejor de las parodias.


----------



## ArmiArma (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> El gobierno no puede hacer nada .Esto es global es por el cambio climatico si no nos iremos todos a la mierda



¿No le has dicho Putin? es el _trending topic_ de consenso en España


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (6 Jun 2022)

como esta el patio macho


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (6 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



enhorabuena, dos personas opinan de ti ahora que eres un facha conspiranoico xD

lo mejor con ese tipo de gente es el perfil bajo shurmano. Puedes tener conversaciones menos programadas con el asistente de google.


----------



## malibux (6 Jun 2022)

Desde que fui a una reunión de la Comunidad de vecinos, donde a la gente le daba igual e incluso apoyaba ser robados y estafados en su cara para llenar las cuentas a distintos gremios y a la Presidenta a través de comisiones, entiendo perfectamente la mentalidad ignorante, servil y gregaria del español medio.


----------



## César92 (6 Jun 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> Puedes tener conversaciones menos programadas con el asistente de google.




Jajajajajaj


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (7 Jun 2022)

Tienen un catálogo de idioteces para justificar las tropelías que sufren y no tener que rebelarse.


----------



## VHS (7 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Un militar chusquero socialista? Jajaja, eso sí que es ciencia ficción.



Existen, existen...

Yo incluso tengo un conocido GC que vota a Podemos y te tienes que echar a reír cuando habla de política.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



Los NPC de Bethesda tienen mas fondo que el español medio


----------



## cohynetes (7 Jun 2022)

Tranquilo,esa escoria comerá cuneta


----------



## cohynetes (7 Jun 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi padre se está volviendo socialista pro vacunas, el otro día ha defendido a ZP, me he quedado pilladisimo porque mi familia es muy facha por ambas partes, eran todos franquistas y nacionales.
> 
> Lo que hace la puta televisión, ahora ya no hay ni verano, es el cambio climático.
> 
> Tenemos socialismo para siempre me parece.



Con suerte se muere pronto


----------



## Tiresias (7 Jun 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Desde que fui a una reunión de la Comunidad de vecinos, donde a la gente le daba igual e incluso apoyaba ser robados y estafados en su cara para llenar las cuentas a distintos gremios y a la Presidenta a través de comisiones, entiendo perfectamente la mentalidad ignorante, servil y gregaria del español medio.



Luego hablan de los agujeros negros, pero este país está lleno, y pobre del que quiera algo de luz...


----------



## udemy (7 Jun 2022)

*El militar chusquero,estaba aconstunbrado a coger la gasolina del cuartel y ahora el pobre la tienen que pagar.
¡No hay derecho!*


----------



## qbit (7 Jun 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ya no vale la pena ni escuchar las conversaciones mundanas de la gente en la calle.
> 
> Te puedes dar cuenta que hay socialismo para rato en este país. La de conversaciones de subnormales diciendo subnormalidades que se oyen.



No son subnormales, sino malignos, porque no les interesa la verdad, sino sólo detectar quién manda, quién tiene más fuerza, a quién hay que obedecer para formar parte del rebaño.


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

Eso del precio de la gasolina solo tiene que ver con qué nos quieren meter el eléctrico hasta por el culo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jun 2022)

VHS dijo:


> Existen, existen...
> 
> Yo incluso tengo un conocido GC que vota a Podemos y te tienes que echar a reír cuando habla de política.



¿Por qué? Un tipo inteligente, que sabe quién va a defender sus derechos. Si tú eres trabajador y votas a vox, tú eres el que da risa y pena.


----------



## Escombridos (7 Jun 2022)

Eso de buena mañana, es para acostarse de nuevo.


----------



## LAFLOR (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



Ahora que está tan de moda hablar de Franco siempre, habría que hacer memoria histórica de cuando los españolitos iban a la obra o al campo a trabajar en bicicleta porque no había coches...De hecho hay una localidad, Chiclana de la Frontera, que tiene un monumento al albañil que iba a Cádiz a trabajar en bici hace 60/70 años... Monumento que encargo y auspició, un alcalde sociata. Pura contradicción todo esto.


----------



## Chatarrero (7 Jun 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no, no hay aliens 8/10



Aquí van a venir los aliens, si, al precio que está el gasoil y con lo que chupa la nave nodriza...


----------



## Falnesatar (7 Jun 2022)

La mente gregaria y servil del borrrego acrítico medio funciona así, como si fueran ganado pastoreado.

De pysop en psyop, de redil en redil, asumiendo su nueva realidad impuesta sin cuestionar el cambio ni mirar hacia atrás, siempre con miedo al lobo y al perro cuando el que se los come es el pastor.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Jun 2022)

LAFLOR dijo:


> Ahora que está tan de moda hablar de Franco siempre, habría que hacer memoria histórica de cuando los españolitos iban a la obra o al campo a trabajar en bicicleta porque no había coches...De hecho hay una localidad, Chiclana de la Frontera, que tiene un monumento al albañil que iba a Cádiz a trabajar en bici hace 60/70 años... Monumento que encargo y auspició, un alcalde sociata. Pura contradicción todo esto.



En Uk , alemania y francia tambien se iba a trabajar en bicicleta, los carteros repartian en bici , mas que nada porque en España y el resto habiamos terminado sendas guerras y el metal se habia gastado en armamento.

No caigamos en la gilipollez de que en alemania iban en mercedes o uk en aston martin y en españa en Bici

El 600 asi como el vW escarabajo, el mini o el 2CV o el fiat 500 se hicieron para que el pueblo accediera a coches baratos


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Jun 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Un militar chusquero socialista? Jajaja, eso sí que es ciencia ficción.



De los que entraron en el ejército en los 80, todos los que quieras. La mayoría del PSOE pero más Felipistas que Sanchistas.


----------



## perrosno (7 Jun 2022)

Y si hace falta aplaudirán a las 20:00 de nuevo, ese es el nivel de la borregada que nos rodea.


----------



## Mig29 (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...





ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



Por curiosidad, en qué zona??
Por donde yo vivo y me muevo(Castilla y Leon y algo de Cantabria), suelo tener las mismas conversaciones en las gasolineras, y son todo pestes contra el gobierno. Nadie se traga lo de la guerra y el calentamiento global.


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Jun 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Eso del precio de la gasolina solo tiene que ver con qué nos quieren meter el eléctrico hasta por el culo



Si de verdad nos quisieran meter el coche eléctrico no habrían encarecido la electricidad hasta niveles de estafa. Lo que nos quieren meter hasta por el culo es pobreza, que vivamos siempre con miedo y que dentro de unos años los coches solo se los puedan permitir los ricos (como al principio de la automoción).


----------



## Guillotin (7 Jun 2022)

*El gobierno no puede hacer nada .Esto es global es por el cambio climatico, si no nos iremos todos a la mierda.*

Cuando sueltan este imbatible argumento, es mejor cambiar de tema ahí ya no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Ace Tone (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario: madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



Con la gente hay que ir haciendo zapping, como si fueran programas de mierda en la tele.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> De los que entraron en el ejército en los 80, todos los que quieras. La mayoría del PSOE pero más Felipistas que Sanchistas.



Ni de coña


----------



## Guillotin (7 Jun 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Desde que fui a una reunión de la Comunidad de vecinos, donde a la gente le daba igual e incluso apoyaba ser robados y estafados en su cara para llenar las cuentas a distintos gremios y a la Presidenta a través de comisiones, entiendo perfectamente la mentalidad ignorante, servil y gregaria del español medio.



No hay mejor retrato de nuestra sociedad que el que te encuentras en la reunión de la comunidad de vecinos.
Por cada persona, más o menos "normal", te encuentras a 4 o 5 subnormales hijos de puta, y no tiene relación alguna con lo que votan.


----------



## Furymundo (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En Uk , alemania y francia tambien se iba a trabajar en bicicleta, los carteros repartian en bici , mas que nada porque en España y el resto habiamos terminado sendas guerras y el metal se habia gastado en armamento.
> 
> No caigamos en la gilipollez de que en alemania iban en mercedes o uk en aston martin y en españa en Bici
> 
> El 600 asi como el vW escarabajo, el mini o el 2CV o el fiat 500 se hicieron para que el pueblo accediera a coches baratos



sin intervencion estatal ni VOLKSWAGEN ni FIAT ni NA DE NA. 
el pobre a pie.


----------



## Joaquim (7 Jun 2022)

Vivimos rodeados de idiotas, borregos e hijos de puta, y su voto vale tanto como el nuestro.

Damucrasia lo llaman....







Recuerda que estos eran los subnormales que salían a aplaudir a las 8 cuando el gobierno nos encerró ilegalmente... cada día lo tengo mas claro, mi vecino es mi enemigo.


----------



## Action directe (7 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> En 2006 el precio del barril estaba al mismo precio que ahora y la gasolina casi a mitad de precio, aquí alguien está haciendo su agosto.
> 
> Edito: el precio del barril hoy está más bajo que hace 15 años y que hace 5 años y el precio de la gasolina y Gasoil eshoy en día casi el doble de precio. Algo huele a podrido en todo esto.



Primero, el caldo que le echas al coche no es lo que hay en ese barril y segundo, el precio de ese barril no se mide con los billetes que tenemos en las carteras. Tercero, pues si algo incrementarán el precio los impuestos, pero se compensan bastante con el descuento de los 20cts.


----------



## Berrón (7 Jun 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Primero, el caldo que le echas al coche no es lo que hay en ese barril y segundo, el precio de ese barril no se mide con los billetes que tenemos en las carteras. Tercero, pues si algo incrementarán el precio los impuestos, pero se compensan bastante con el descuento de los 20cts.



¿Que pasa, que hace 5 años no había nada de eso? Hoy el barril está más barato que hace 5 años y los precios son casi el doble. No hay vuelta de hoja, alguien se lo está llevando muerto, lo pintes como lo pintes.


----------



## Action directe (7 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> ¿Que pasa, que hace 5 años no había nada de eso? Hoy el barril está más barato que hace 5 años y los precios son casi el doble. No hay vuelta de hoja, alguien se lo está llevando muerto, lo pintes como lo pintes.



Nope, los margenes de refino son una puta ida de olla:






(Esto es $ por barril)

Y por otra parte, la jugada del BCE de subir los tipos hoy no, MAÑANAAA... pues hace que nuestra monedita (la que tenemos en las billeteras) se este precipitando por una pendiente cada vez más pronunciada.


----------



## Berrón (7 Jun 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Nope, los margenes de refino son una puta ida de olla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, pero si nuestra moneda vale menos, el barril lo pagaríamos más caro, no? Entonces si entendería la subida del combustible, pero es que el barril lo estamos pagando más barato que hace 5 años y los que refinan el crudo son los mismos. No me cuadra nada de esto.


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (7 Jun 2022)

Lo de los viejos del PSOE es perfectamente normal, luego son los más racistas y retrógrados, son gente de pasta por lo general, langostas con un par de pisos alquilados. Pero ser currito hombre y del PSOE¿? Poco le va a pasar


----------



## Action directe (7 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ok, pero si nuestra moneda vale menos, el barril lo pagaríamos más caro, no? Entonces si entendería la subida del combustible, pero es que el barril lo estamos pagando más barato que hace 5 años y los que refinan el crudo son los mismos. No me cuadra nada de esto.



Te debes referir a hace 10 años, que es antes del "pique" entre la OPEP y USA de a ver quien extraía más petroleo para sacar del mercado al otro (finales 2014). A partir del 2015 el barril se quedó vegetando por debajo de los 80$ hasta este año.

Los que refinan el crudo no son los mismos porque el mercado no es estático y además, si quitas de la ecuación a rusia, pues va a faltar capacidad de refino si o si.

De todas formas estos precios son insostenibles, así que seguramente habra una bajada de demanda (los más pobretones dejaran el coche aparcado) mientras la oferta se ajusta lentamente (sustituir la capacidad de refino de rusia no va hacerse de un día para otro).


----------



## Silluzollope (7 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ok, pero si nuestra moneda vale menos, el barril lo pagaríamos más caro, no? Entonces si entendería la subida del combustible, pero es que el barril lo estamos pagando más barato que hace 5 años y los que refinan el crudo son los mismos. No me cuadra nada de esto.



El barril se paga en dólares. En esa moneda es más barato que hace 5 años, pero en Euros no. 1 dólar hace 15 años te costaba 0.70 Euros. Ahora un dólar es un euro, practicamente.
No lo pagas más caro en dólares, es que ahora cuesta mas ganar un dólar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Jun 2022)

Y el opener como buen nacionalpagafantas jijijaja con ellos


----------



## Berrón (7 Jun 2022)

Action directe dijo:


> Te debes referir a hace 10 años, que es antes del "pique" entre la OPEP y USA de a ver quien extraía más petroleo para sacar del mercado al otro (finales 2014). A partir del 2015 el barril se quedó vegetando por debajo de los 80$ hasta este año.
> 
> Los que refinan el crudo no son los mismos porque el mercado no es estático y además, si quitas de la ecuación a rusia, pues va a faltar capacidad de refino si o si.
> 
> De todas formas estos precios son insostenibles, así que seguramente habra una bajada de demanda (los más pobretones dejaran el coche aparcado) mientras la oferta se ajusta lentamente (sustituir la capacidad de refino de rusia no va hacerse de un día para otro).



De acuerdo, pero el precio ya estaba disparado mucho antes del tema de Ucrania, esa es la excusa que están poniendo ahora, pero ya venía de antes, solo hay que pasarse por la hemeroteca.


----------



## Berrón (7 Jun 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> El barril se paga en dólares. En esa moneda es más barato que hace 5 años, pero en Euros no. 1 dólar hace 15 años te costaba 0.70 Euros. Ahora un dólar es un euro, practicamente.
> No lo pagas más caro en dólares, es que ahora cuesta mas ganar un dólar.



De acuerdo, pero esa pérdida del euro con respecto a el dólar, no justifica prácticamente duplicar el precio.


----------



## bit (7 Jun 2022)

Lo más triste que estos especímenes tienen derecho a voto.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (7 Jun 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y el opener como buen nacionalpagafantas jijijaja con ellos



A ver quien es aqui el* nazi*pagafantas que lleva de avatar un negro y es del opus jijijijijiijajaja


----------



## rejon (7 Jun 2022)

Se llama en resumen... ROBAR!!!!! 

Y eso los social-comunistas siempre que gobiernan, pasa... vamos si pasa.....


----------



## Mongolo471 (7 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se llama en resumen... ROBAR!!!!!
> 
> Y eso los social-comunistas siempre que gobiernan, pasa... vamos si pasa.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082404



Supongo que tendrá algo que ver, que cada vez pagamos más impuestos para chorradas, junto con la inflación, que es algo impuesto por lo anterior. Luego le sumas que se multiplica en todo el mundo a causa de la deuda.


----------



## Playero (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> comentario mio: ¡¡¡¡ madre mia como se ha puesto el gasoil ¡¡¡¡
> 
> 
> *ESPECIMEN 1: Langosta jubilada ex- militar chusquero (si , si ex -militar)
> ...



No es por defender al sociata, pero los precios por las nubes de los combustibles ha llegado hasta Reino Unido. No creo que la culpa es del Sánchez y mal hacéis en seguir con ese argumento.


----------



## LAFLOR (7 Jun 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> En Uk , alemania y francia tambien se iba a trabajar en bicicleta, los carteros repartian en bici , mas que nada porque en España y el resto habiamos terminado sendas guerras y el metal se habia gastado en armamento.
> 
> No caigamos en la gilipollez de que en alemania iban en mercedes o uk en aston martin y en españa en Bici
> 
> El 600 asi como el vW escarabajo, el mini o el 2CV o el fiat 500 se hicieron para que el pueblo accediera a coches baratos



Y? Anteriormente en España si iba en babuchas y bici...el 600 llegó para que la incipiente clase media o clase obrera industrial fuera motorizandose...ahora con la historia del cambio climático, quieren que la gente gaste menos yendo en bici...la realidad es que el combustible está disparado y cuesta el doble llenar un depósito.


----------



## LAFLOR (7 Jun 2022)

Es decir, que el albañil que iba Cádiz o San Fernando a trabajar haceindo de 20 a 40 kms por viaje, no lo hacía pq anteriormente hubiera tenido un coche...es que no tenia nada. Una cosa es coger la bici como ocio o deporte y otra que nos la metan por narices para tapar el subidón del costo de la vida actual.


----------



## Action directe (8 Jun 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Se llama en resumen... ROBAR!!!!!
> 
> Y eso los social-comunistas siempre que gobiernan, pasa... vamos si pasa.....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1082404



No pongais memes trola porque así no vamos a ninguna parte el petroleo nunca había estado tan caro como ahora (en euros); y como puse en otra gráfica anteriormente en este mismo hilo, el margen de refino tampoco había estado nunca tan alto


----------

